# اصعب شىء يراه الانسان, اطرح ل



## candy shop (14 يونيو 2007)

ماذا يفعل الانسان فى تلك اللحظه​انا اليوم اقدم لكم موضوع غالبا يحدث او حدث لبعض الاشخاص وما رايكم فى ذلك الموضوع وماذا يفعل الانسان حين تلك اللحظه 

والموضوع هو ماذا يفعل الانسان عندما يراه الانسانه الذى حبها طوال حياته وضحى من اجلها بكل شىء حتى يسعدها وبعد كل ذلك يراها انها تقع فى حب شخص اخر فماذا يفعل فى هذا الوقت هل يضحى بكل هذا الحب الذى حبه لها وينسى حبيبته الذى ضحى من اجلها بكل شىء او ماذا يفعل ؟​


----------



## †miro† (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب شىء يراه الانسان,*

يسبها فى حالها ولو كانت مقدرتش حبة اكيد اللى معاها مش هيقدر حبها وهترجع لحبيبها اللى حبها فى الاول اما لو ارتبطت رسمى فينساها  ويتمنلها السعادة 
جايز تكون دية ارادة ربنا 

ميرسى اوى اىو حبيبتى على موضوعك


----------



## marnono2021 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب شىء يراه الانسان,*

سلامى للجميع 
شكرا لعرضك هذا الموضوع لان فى شباب وشبات يتعرضوا لمثل هذة التجربة 
وانا من رأيى ان الانسان الى يضحى بأشياء كتير علشان حبيبتة وهى متقدرش هذا الحب وتسيبة وتروح لشخص تانى ماشفتش منه اى حب او اى تضحية انه لازم ينساها لانها متستهلهوش لانه استحالة يحس بالامان معاها بعد كدة لانها بمعنى أصح تعتبر خانته وانه اكيد هيلاقى الانسانة الى تقدر حبة والى هتديلة حب يستهله وامان طبعا


----------



## basboosa (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب شىء يراه الانسان,*

لازم يسبها


----------



## candy shop (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب شىء يراه الانسان, اطرح ل*

يسبها فى حالها ولو كانت مقدرتش حبة اكيد اللى معاها مش هيقدر حبها وهترجع لحبيبها اللى حبها فى الاول اما لو ارتبطت رسمى فينساها ويتمنلها السعادة 
جايز تكون دية ارادة ربنا 

ميرسى اوى اىو حبيبتى على موضوعك


----------



## candy shop (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب شىء يراه الانسان, اطرح ل*

ميرسى ليكى يا ميرو

وربنا يكون معاكى يا حببتى​


----------



## fullaty (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب شىء يراه الانسان, اطرح ل*

اولا يسالها السبب جايز يكون ضايقها فى حاجة وهى بتغيزه اما لو ارتباط حقيقى فهو اللى كسبان انها بانت قبل حدوث ارتباط  حقيقى بينهم والنسيان مش سهل  بس برضة مش مستحيل وجايز دى ارادة ربنا لانه عارف ان الارتباط ده مش صالح للطرفين فلازم يستشير حد شايف اطراف الموضوع عشان يستفيد منه
وشكرا جدا يا كاندى على موضوعاتك المميزة على طول


----------



## candy shop (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب شىء يراه الانسان, اطرح ل*

اشكر ك على رأيك فى الموضوع

يا marnono2021​


----------



## candy shop (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب شىء يراه الانسان, اطرح ل*

شكرا يا بسبوسه على ردك​


----------



## candy shop (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب شىء يراه الانسان, اطرح ل*

شكراااا ليكى يا فيبى

على كلامك الجميل  وردك الحكيم​


----------



## مارسيليانا (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب شىء يراه الانسان, اطرح ل*

تصدقى موضوع كويس
لكن كل اللى هيعمله ينسى خالص خالص إنه حب ويبقى عنده عزيمه وإراده فى نسيانها و اولاً يحط فى دماغه إن دى اراده ربنا  ونصيب لكن شعوره وجرحه محدش هيداويه غيره ويقول يارب انا عملت اللى انا فيه دا لأنسانه تستاهل وقربها منى فى الوقت اللى انت عايزه ويشتغل ويكافح  للأحسن للى ربنا هيعوضه بيه
ميرسى يا كاندى ربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اصعب شىء يراه الانسان, اطرح ل*

ميرسى يا مارسيليانا 

على رأيك فى الموضوع 

وربنا معاكى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اصعب شىء يراه الانسان, اطرح ل*

*الصراحه هيكون صعب عليه جدا بس لو هوه بيحبها بجد هيضحى علشان ساعدتها بس اكيد هيكون مجروح ومن الصعب انوا ينسى حبه ليها​*


----------



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اصعب شىء يراه الانسان, اطرح ل*



kokoman قال:


> *الصراحه هيكون صعب عليه جدا بس لو هوه بيحبها بجد هيضحى علشان ساعدتها بس اكيد هيكون مجروح ومن الصعب انوا ينسى حبه ليها​*






شكرا على رأيك فى الموضوع 

يا kokoman;​


----------

